# FORMULA FOR AUTO SORT BY HIGHEST VALUE



## gilquenanoviii (Dec 18, 2022)

Good day everyone,
hoping you can help me if there is formula that I can use to autofill up this top 5 best seller by quantity and by value report that I have using the pivot table given.

In Pivot table - Subdepartment, there are different classes like (Bags & backpacks / Arts & crafts / Notebooks & Pads)
and I wanted to know if there is anyway that I could get the top 5 best sellers by Sales and Quantity sold automatically with the use of a certain formula.
I need to get the SKU - TITLE - and Sum of Sales arrranged from Largest to Smallest.

Thank you in advance for help and support.


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 18, 2022)

I suggest posting the original data (not the Power Pivot report) using *XL2BB*. Gleaning data from a Pivot Table is possible, but cumbersome!


----------

